# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu tự túc?

## Amp21

Sắp tới mình cùng với gia đình muốn đi Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Những cung đường biển, bức tranh suối nước nóng Bình Châu huyền ảo, ngọn hải đăng nổi tiếng, pho tượng chúa Giêsu lớn nhất thế giới... đã tạo nên một Vũng Tàu đầy mê hoặc.*

*Phương tiện đi lại*

_Đi bằng phương tiện công cộng_

Có thể đến Vũng Tàu bằng cách mua vé tại tất cả bến xe của các tỉnh. Lưu ý là nên ghé bến xe một ngày trước khi đi để tham khảo giá vé, loại xe (thường, cao cấp), thời gian chạy.

Riêng tại TP.HCM, ngoài xe khách còn có tàu cánh ngầm tuyến Sài Gòn – Vũng Tàu. Đến Vũng Tàu, bạn có thể thuê xe máy, xe đạp đôi hay đi taxi khám phá thành phố.

_Đi bằng xe gắn máy hay xe riêng_

Có nhiều hướng để đến Bà Rịa – Vũng Tàu nhưng hai hướng chính là từ ngã ba Vũng Tàu (từ QL 20), rẽ vào, chạy thẳng thêm 80 km hay từ Phan Thiết, Phan Rang đổ vào.

Ngoài ra, nếu chưa rành đường hay thích mát mẻ, bạn còn có thể thuê xe du lịch. Nhớ thỏa thuận việc tài xế phải chở bạn đi bất kỳ nơi nào trong thành phố Vũng Tàu hay Bà Rịa. Tránh trường hợp chở khách đến xong, tài xế để khách tự di chuyển tùy ý (vừa phiền phức, vừa tốn thêm chi phí). Giá tham khảo thuê xe từ Sài Gòn - Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu trong 2 ngày 1 đêm là 3 triệu đồng cho xe 16 chỗ và 5-7 triệu cho xe 50 chỗ. 

*Nên đến vào mùa nào?*

Trừ các tháng tháng 9-10 hay các ngày trời mưa, nước biển bị chuyển màu khá đục, không thích hợp để tắm hay ngắm cảnh. Các tháng còn lại, biển tại đây đều đẹp, hoang sơ và quyến rũ.

*Nhà nghỉ, khách sạn*

Mật độ nhà nghỉ, khách sạn ở Vũng Tàu khá dày nên giá cả cạnh tranh. Bạn có thể thuê với mức giá từ 80.000 – 500.000 đồng. Nên thuê khách sạn, nhà nghỉ trên đường Hoàng Hoa Thám hay con đường dọc bãi sau để thả bộ khám phá biển đêm (giá có thể trội hơn một chút). Nên đặt phòng trước nếu đến vào thứ 7, chủ nhật hay các ngày lễ.

Riêng ở Bà Rịa, bạn có thể qua đêm theo hình thức cắm trại ở các khu resort với mức giá từ 55.00 đồng/người; Thuê nhà nghỉ tại thị trấn Bà Tô hay thị trấn Bình Châu với giá từ 200.000 đồng. Nếu túi "hòm hòm", bạn có thể thuê phòng ở các resort như Lộc An, Hồng Phúc, Hồ Tràm Yasaka, KDL suối nước nóng Bình Châu... (giá từ 800.000 đồng trở lên). 

*Ăn uống và mua sắm*

Nổi tiếng nhất ở Vũng Tàu là hải sản và bánh khọt. Ngoài 2 món đó, các món bạn nên thưởng thức ở đây gồm bánh canh Long Hương, bánh hỏi thịt nướng An Nhất, lẩu cá đuối... Nếu di chuyển theo hướng từ ngã ba Vũng Tàu vào thì hai món nên dùng dọc đường là bánh bao 69 (km 69) và sữa tươi Long Thành.

Hai thú vui không nên bỏ qua là nhâm nhi cùng bạn bè trên biển ban đêm và uống cà phê bãi biển (cà phê Lan Rừng đường Hạ Long, cà phê Sea Breeze đường Trần Phú, cà phê Mũi Đá ngay bến tàu cánh ngầm).

Các món mua làm quà gồm đồ chế tác, trang sức từ sò, ốc, cá khô, mực khô… 

*Các điểm tham quan tại Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu*

Ngoài các bãi biển tuyệt đẹp không nên bỏ qua như bãi Dứa, Thùy Vân, Vọng Nguyệt..., tại thành phố Vũng Tàu còn có hàng loạt điểm tham quan nổi tiếng như hải đăng Vũng Tàu, một trong những ngọn hải đăng nổi tiếng nhất nước. Chinh phục núi nhỏ, khám phá bên trong hay thu vào tầm mắt toàn cảnh thành phố này ở ban công trên tay tượng chúa Giêsu. Ngoài ra, việc thả mình trong không gian Đà Lạt giữa phố biển tại KDL Hồ Mây trên núi lớn, hay chinh phục những bậc thang cao vút, dựng đứng tại nhà lớn ở đảo Long Sơn.

Không được biết đến nhiều như "người anh em", thị xã Bà Rịa và các huyện lân cận mời gọi du khách với vẻ hoang sơ tuyệt đẹp của biển Hồ Tràm, biển Lộc An, sự hùng vĩ của bãi biển đá Hồ Cốc, của hai đường nước song song, một sông, một biển bị ngăn cách bởi triền cát trắng xóa ở biển Suối Ồ hay sự kỳ vĩ của gành đá Bình Châu.

Ngoài ra, nhắc đến Bà Rịa, người ta không quên vẻ huyền ảo của suối nước nóng Bình Châu vào những buổi sáng sớm; thác Hòa Bình với dòng nước uốn khúc, êm đềm.

*Nên mang gì khi đến Vũng Tàu?*

Bất kỳ trang phục gì bạn thích song những món không thể thiếu trong ba lô là quần short, bikini, mũ rộng vành, đầm maxi, dép đi biển, kem chống nắng. 

*Các cung đường du lịch bụi thường đi:
*
Tỉnh Bà Rịa – Vũng Tàu có khá nhiều địa điểm tham quan, nên thông thường người ta hay lên tour du lịch ở thành phố Vũng Tàu, thị xã Bà Rịa hay cả hai địa danh trên cùng một số huyện vùng biển (lịch trình 2 ngày 1 đêm)

Ngoài ra, các "phượt thủ" cũng kết hợp như sau (lấy địa danh này làm trung tâm): Bà Rịa- Vũng Tàu – Bình Dương; Vũng Tàu – Bình Phước, Vũng Tàu – Phan Thiết, Vũng Tàu - Lâm Đồng… hay kết hợp tự do tùy theo sở thích, số ngày, số người.

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Vũng Tàu click vào *Du lịch Vũng Tàu* - *du lich Vung Tau*

----------


## yeudulich123

chào bạn, mình xin tư vấn bạn một số thông tin đi du lịch Vũng Tàu tự túc nhé:
-          Về phương tiện đi: từ TP HCM bạn có thể đi ô tô, xe bú, xe máy hoặc tàu cánh ngầm đều được cả. Khi đi xe khách bạn nên chọn loại xe chất lương cao như Mai Linh, Rạng Đông, Thiên Phú , giá cả mềm mà chất lượng lại tốt.
-          Có 2 đường có thể đi từ Sài Gòn – Vũng Tàu, thường là đi đường quốc lộ, bạn đi qua cầu Sài Gòn, đến ngã ba Vũng Tàu thì rẽ phải theo biển chỉ dẫn, chạy thẳng là đến Vũng Tàu.
-          Ngoài ra bạn có thể đi theo đường phà Cát Lái, hoăc đi tàu cánh ngầm.
-          Một số địa điểm tham quan ở Vũng Tàu là: Tượng chúa KITO, Bạch Dinh, Hồ Mây, Đức Mẹ Bãi Dâu…Bạn có thể tắm biển ở Bãi Trước cho thưa người, hoặc Bãi Sau nhộn nhịp hơn.
-          Về ăn uống: Vũng Tàu nổi tiếng với những món ăn dân dã, bình dân nhủ bánh khọt, bánh bèo, chao tôm, thịt nướng…Mình xin tư vấn bạn một số địa điểm ăn ngon, giá tốt nhé:
-          Bánh Khọt Gốc Vú Sữa ăn khá ngon vì mỗi cái có 1 con tôm tươi và ngọt. Giá hiện tại là 25 (lễ tết là 30.000 vnđ)/dĩa 10 cái.
-          - Vựa Thành Phát giá hải sản thật ra cũng ko mềm lắm, đúng giá đúng chất . Tuy nhiên nếu ăn tại chỗ thì các món mực sữa, mực ống khá rẻ và ngon, nhất là mực sữa chiên nước mắm và mực hấp hành.
-           Quán Vườn Xoài thì khỏi chê.  Tầm hơn 1 triệu cho gia đình 10 người . Tính ra chưa đến 150.000vnđ/người. Ăn gỏi cá mai và lẩu cá bốp là ngon nhất.
-          Khu ăn đêm Đồ Chiểu thì có món cháo bồ câu. Cháo đậu xanh, nấu zới bồ câu chặt miếng hoặc băm nhỏ. Khuyên các bạn nên chọn chặt miếng, hoặc chơi sang thì 1 con chặt miếng, 1 con băm nhỏ. Vì băm nhỏ thì cháo rất ngọt nhưng hơi lợn cợn. Giá ăn  70-80.000 vnđ/con, . Một nồi cháo to cho 3-4 người ăn nhẹ hoặc 2 người ăn no. Bồ câu chặt miếng, vớt lên nóng nổi, chấm với muối tiêu chanh ớt hoặc nước mắm tiêu ớt cay xè. Thịt mềm ngọt kết hợp với vị cay mặn rất là tuyệt vời.
-          - Gành hào: view đẹp và lãng mạn, đồ ăn thì ngon khỏi phải nói, giá cả rất được, giá mỗi món khỏang 95.000 vnđ nhưng là phần dành cho 4-5 người ăn nên ăn rất no. Trung bình mỗi người 150k là ăn uống thả cảng luôn. Hải sản thì tươi sống ăn cái món tôm nướng muối ớt tuyệt ngon.
-          Lan Rừng: view  đẹp nhưng ít chỗ ngồi sát biển hơn, đồ ăn không ngon bằng nhưng cũng ngon. Giá trung bình 85k/ món. Vào đây có thể chỉ uống cafe hoặc ăn trưa, ăn tối đều được. 
-          Quán nướng cô Nền: Ai đi Vũng Tàu cũng thèm được ăn món bạch tuộc và mực tươi sống. Các bạn đừng nên ăn ở vỉa hè ngay bờ biển Bãi Sau, mực bạch tuộc bày bán nhiều nhưng không tươi & vệ sinh mà rất dễ bị chém  nữa. Ở quán này bạch tuộc 60.000vnđ/con to, mực cũng ngon thế, ướp rất thấm và đậm đà.
-           Ốc năm tầng: khu ốc bình dân nên giá cũng ổn, mỗi dĩa giá 40k nhưng đầy và nhiều. Ăn cũng được chứ ko xuất sắc lắm nhưng  cái  tươi sống. Các món ăn cũng hơi giống các quán ốc ở Sài Gòn.
-          CAFE Sea Breeze (cafe Hương Biển): quán mới mở, chỗ ngồi bên dưới gió biển lồng lộng, còn bên trên thì có máy lạnh, chỗ ngồi cũng rất thỏai mái. Buổi sáng ngồi đây ngắm biển đẹp mà ko bị nắng như cafe Lan Rừng. 
-          CAFE Mũi Đá: tối ra đây uống cafe thì gió bay tung người luôn. Giá cả cũng phải chăng khỏang 25-30.000 vnđ/ ly cafe. Chỗ này là ngay bến tàu luôn nên buổi sáng ai đi tàu cánh ngầm có thể ăn luôn cho đỡ đói, thức ăn giá cả vừa phải và ăn vừa miệng. 
-          Buffet ăn sáng khách sạn Sơn Thịnh 1: từ Sơn Thịnh 2, phải đi bộ qua Sơn Thịnh 1 ăn sáng. Đồ ăn hơi chán, chủ yếu là các món nước nhưng rất lõang ko có mùi vị gì đặc trưng. Có món bò kho là khá nhất. 
-          Hiện công ty mình đang mở tour Vũng Tàu giá khuyến mãi, bạn có thể tham khảo tại:
Du lich Vung Tau, tour du lich Vung Tau, tour Vung Tau, du lich Vung Tau 2012
Chúc bạn và người than có 1 chuyến đi chơi vui vẻ, bổ ích nhé J

*Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:*
*Ms. Diễm: 0934.096.055*
Mail: kieudiem@fiditour.com/ kieudiem241290@gmail.com
Yahoo/ skype: fiditour.touronline19
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!

----------


## hangnt

*Vũng Tàu là điểm du lịch đổi gió cuối tuần không còn xa lạ với dân Sài Gòn và các tỉnh lận cận. Đây là điểm đến hấp dẫn ngắn ngày cho bạn và gia đình.*


Nếu như bạn không có thời gian cho những chuyến phượt dài ngày thì Vũng Tàu là một lựa chon hợp lý cho kỳ nghỉ cuối tuần của bạn…Là một con dân thành phố Vũng Tàu đang học tập và làm việc tại Sài Gòn, tôi xin chia sẻ một số kinh nghiệm khi đi du lịch tại Thành phố biển Vũng Tàu.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại:*

*Xe máy:*

Khoảng cách từ Sài Gòn tới Vũng Tàu là 125km, các bạn có thể tới Vũng Tàu trong khoảng 2,5 cho tới 3 tiếng đi xe máy. Có 2 tuyến đường dành cho các bạn:

Đi theo quốc lộ 1A qua cầu Đồng Nai chạy thẳng khoảng 30km thì sẽ gặp bùng binh (người ta hay gọi là ngã 4 Vũng Tàu trước kia là ngã 3 Vũng Tàu) đến đây bạn rẽ phải sẽ đi quốc lộ 51 đi thẳng hoài khoảng hơn 100km là đến Tp Vũng Tàu.

Không đi theo quốc lộ 1A bạn có thể đi phà Cát Lái (Q.2 TPHCM) đi qua Nhơn Trạch (Đồng Nai) đi thẳng bạn sẽ ra quốc lộ 51 sau đó rẽ phải đi gần 100km sẽ tới Tp Vũng Tàu. Đi đường này thì đường có xấu hơn 1 tí nhưng bù lại là rút ngắn đoạn đường đi khoảng 20km.

*Xe khách:*

Có rất nhiều lựa chọn dành cho các bạn, hầu hết các hãng xe đều có giá và chất lượng ngang nhau khoảng từ 95k cho tới 115k, các bạn có thể thoải mái lựa chọn hãng xe cho mình, tuy nhiên chỉ nên chọn những hãng xe có uy tín, không nên đi xe dù sẽ bị ép giá, nhồi nhét hoặc sang khách, đón khách lung tung, vừa mất thời gian vừa mệt.

Xe khách cũng có 2 tuyến đường cho bạn lựa chọn đi tuyến thường khoảng 2h30p, hoặc đi tuyến đường cao tốc mất khoảng 1h30 (giá vé nhỉnh hơn đôi chút) tuy nhiên sẽ tiết kiệm được một tiếng cho các bạn. Các bạn muốn đi tuyến cao tốc phải đi vào bến xe Bến Thành, còn đi tuyến thường các bạn sẽ đi ở bến xe Miền Đông hay bến xe Bến Thành đều được.

*Sau đây là một vài hãng xe uy tín tôi đã từng đi thử:*

- Xe Kumho 

Tuyến Sài Gòn – Vũng Tàu là xe 16 chổ ( khoảng 5 - 10 phút có 1 chuyến )

Khởi hành từ bến xe miền Đông và dừng bến xe Vũng Tàu.

Địa chỉ: 292 Đinh Bộ Lĩnh , P.26, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP Hồ Chí Minh

ĐT: (08) 35116861

- Xe Hoa Mai 

Xe 14 chổ ( khoảng 1 tiếng có 1 chuyến )

+ Địa chỉ Vũng Tàu : số 2A đường Trưng Trắc, Vũng Tàu.

ĐT: (064).3531982 – 3531981 – 3531980

+ Địa chỉ TP.HCM : 50 Nguyễn Thái Bình, Q1, TP.Hồ Chí Minh

ĐT: (08).38218928

- Xe Thiên Phú ( đón khách tại nhà )

+ Vũng Tàu : xe đậu tại bến xe khách Vũng Tàu 

+ Tp.Hồ Chí Minh : bến xe Miền Đông 

ĐT: (08).38984893

- Xe Rạng Đông 

+ Vũng Tàu: xe đậu tại bến xe khách Vũng Tàu.

ĐT: (064).3525678

+ Tp.Hồ Chí Minh: bến xe Miền Đông.

ĐT: (08).35.111.111

- Xe Phương Trang 

+ Đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 38 309 309

+ Đặt vé tại Vũng Tàu: (064) 3 52 53 54 – Bà Rịa: (064) 3 82 67 68

+ Thời gian hoạt động: Từ 5h00- 18h00 (Cách 30 phút có một chuyến).

+ Tại Vũng Tàu, Bà Rịa có xe trung chuyển đưa đón tận nơi trong vòng bán kính 10 km.

- Xe Mai Linh

+ Địa chỉ: 64 – 68 Hai Bà Trưng, Q.1, TP.Hồ Chí Minh

ĐT: (08).39292929 (Tp.HCM) – (064).3576576 (Vũng Tàu).

Trong các hãng này Mai Linh ít chuyến nên phải chờ khá lâu, Phương Trang xe lớn vé mắc hơn 10k, đi lâu hơn 30p, Kumho (Rạng Đông) ghế ngồi khá chật, còn Hoa Mai chạy ẩu lắm, cũng lên báo vài lần rồi, nên tôi chọn Thiên Phú làm hãng xe quen thuộc của mình !

*2. Đến Vũng Tàu ở đâu?*

Từ bến xe Vũng Tàu đi taxi ra Bãi Sau ( đường Thùy Vân) khoảng 70.000, ra biển Bãi Trước khoảng 60.000, các bạn nhớ lựa hãng xe uy tín sạch sẽ như:

- Mai Linh: 0643.565656

- Dầu khí: 0643.616161

- Vinasun: 0643. 8272727

Và các bạn nhớ mở GPS trên điện thoại, tra trước tuyến đường cần đi, và phải ra vẻ như biết rõ đường đi như dân bản xứ khi ngồi lên xe, tránh trường hợp xe chạy vòng vòng nhằm lấy tiền các bạn !

*Bãi Sau*

Các bạn có thể chọn những khách sạn sang trọng và đắt giá bậc nhất thành phố như Imperial, Capsaint Jacques, Media Coast, Romeliess…và đương nhiên chất lượng cũng sẽ xứng với giá tiền.

Các khách sạn rẻ hơn thì đa số nằm tập trung tại đường Phan Văn Trị và sâu hơn là khu Á Châu (nằm giữa đường Hoàng Hoa Thám và Phạn Chu Trinh), các bạn nên khảo giá để có thể thỏa thuận giá tốt hơn, giá trung bình là khoảng 90k-100k/người, chất lượng chấp nhận được cho những chuyến đi .

Bình dân hơn nữa các bạn có thể chon thuê nhà nghỉ, phòng tập thể tại đường Võ Thị Sáu như nhà nghỉ Hoàng Ánh 2 giá 1 đêm chưa tới 100k/người.

*Bãi trước*

Bãi trước các bạn có thể dễ dàng ngắm seaview hơn tại các khách sạn, resort như Lan Rừng resort, Seaside Resort Vung Tau…và tận hưởng chất lượng dịch vụ tốt nhất. Vào sâu trung tâm thành phô hơn nhưng cũng không quá cách xa biển các bạn có thể chọn Petro Hotel, Rex, Palace, Vung Tau P&T Hotel... vừa thuận tiện đi chơi thành phố vừa dễ dàng ra biển.

Bãi Trước Vũng Tàu các khách sạn giá rẻ, bình dân khá ít, và nếu tìm được thì giá cả không tương xứng với chất lượng.

*3. Ăn uống gì khi đến Vũng Tàu*

Vũng Tàu hiện tại đang khá nhạy cảm về dịch vụ ăn uống, nếu không biết chỗ bị chém giá là chuyện có thể xảy ra, nên sau đây tôi sẽ cung cấp các bạn một số mẹo và địa chỉ ăn uống đáng tin cậy:

1. Khi đi ăn nên tìm kiếm trên mạng trước, thời buổi công nghệ thông tin không có gì là không thể biết với google.

2. Nếu đã lỡ sa vào mốt quán chưa biết trước, việc đầu tiên là mượn menu, coi nó có giá rõ ràng không nếu có tạm thơi tin tường và an tâm, nếu không có thì 90% các bạn sẽ phải vét sạch hầu bao cho quán ăn trá hình giang hồ đòi nợ này, cách duy nhất là…cười toe, mặt dày và nói đi lộn quán, đừng ngại nghe lẩm bẩm hoặc bị đốt phong long, các bạn có muốn uống 1 ly trà dá giá 200k chỉ vì sĩ diện không ?? Nếu xui nữa, gặp phải quán dữ dằn thì tốt nhất các bạn nên ngặm đắng nuốt cay gọi một món gì đó bèo bèo để “ủng hộ quán” rồi sau đó rút lui sau.

3. Tuyệt đối đừng ăn hải sản/đồ ăn tại các bãi tắm, xác suất bị chém giá là gần như chắc chắn, mà đồ ăn chẳng ngon lành gì.

4. Và điều đơn giản mà mọi người rất hay quên đó là hỏi giá trước và hỏi thật kĩ, đừng ngại nếu bạn không phải đại gia ăn chơi không cần nhìn giá !

*Một số địa điểm ăn ngon và đáng tin cậy:*

*Ăn sáng*

Mì thảy Nghiệp Ký. Ông chủ quán mỗi khi chế biến, lại thảy mì lên cao (khoảng 1,5m) trông khá vui mắt. Địa chỉ: 127 Ba Cu, đoạn gần bãi trước Vũng Tàu, giá 35.000 VND/tô.

Phở Bình trên đường Trương Công Định (đoạn cắt Nguyễn Du).

Cháo bồ câu: 56 đường Đồ Chiểu

*Ăn trưa*

Quán Diễm: ngay ngã tư Lê Lợi- Nguyễn An Ninh: quán ít người biết nhưng chất lượng đồ ăn và hương vị thì khỏi chê, đặc biệt là món sườn non ram, sườn được ướp sữa nên thịt mềm mại, ngọt ngào và không bị khô, cắn vào có nước thịt ứa ra rất kích thích.

Cơm Hoa Hướng Dương (cơm ma): đường Nam Kì Khởi Nghĩa, gần bến xe.

Cơm Niêu Hoa Sữa: 569/19A Nguyễn An Ninh

Cơm phần quán Phú Vinh 10 Lý Tự Trọng

Quán cơm Bình dân 8A Trần Hưng Đạo, P.1

*Hải sản*

Quán lẩu đầu cá Bảy Giai đường 34/8 Hoàng Hoa Thám, P. 2, ăn ngon rẻ.

Hồng Vân 19 Hoàng Hoa Thám

Quán Vườn Xoài, chuyên gỏi cá mai. Quán phải đi vô hẻm trên đường Hoàng Hoa Thám, đầu hẻm đối diện với quán Hồng Vân, cạnh hẻm là quán Lẩu đầu cá Bảy Giai.

Quán Lan Rừng đường Trần Hưng Đạo

Quán Gành Hào (3 Trần Phú, Bãi Dứa): khung cảnh đẹp, hải sản không quá đắt. Giá một số món: Hào nướng phô mai 35.000 VND/đĩa, tôm nướng muối ớt (3 lạng gần 150VND), 1 con tôm tích 2 lạng rưỡi 250.000 VND rất ngon…

-Lẩu cá đuối, ếch 46 Trương Công Định

-Lẩu cá 40 Trương Công Định. Giá tham khảo 60.000 – 100.000 VND /nổi lẩu. -Lẩu cá đuối và cá đuối chiên giòn

-Quán Trận số 7 Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa

-Quán hải sản Lệ Dung đường Trần Hưng Đạo

-Thành Phát 1 ở khu Sao Mai. Hải sản tươi ngon, giá cũng được, hơi xa, rất đông

-Ốc A Đồng, 7C Lê Hồng Phong, có các món ốc giá từ 45.000 VND, lẩu hải sản giá 120.000 VND…

-Ốc Năm Tầng, A12 Nguyễn Thái Học, giá 45-65.000 VND/dĩa hoặc tô nhưng rất nhiều, món đặc sắc là sò lụa xào mỡ hành/tỏi/sa tế.

-Quán nướng cô Nên: nằm ngay đối diện cáp treo ở bờ biển khu Bạch Dinh, chạy trên đường là thấy. Nếu đi buổi tối chừng 7h00 là đông nghẹt, vô phải đứng chờ người ta ăn xong mới có bàn. Nhiều món: mực nướng (55.000 VND) và bạch tuộc nướng (80.000VND), và cơm chiên hải sản (dĩa lớn, nhiều)…

*Món Nga*

-Quán 117 Ngô Đức Kế

-Quán Việt Nga hay quán Vườn Bàng ở 37/4 Nguyễn Thái Học

-Bánh khọt 54 Nguyễn Kim, đường Ba Cu, cạnh trường tiểu học Nguyễn Thái học, gần ngã năm, giá 35.000 – 40.000 VND/đĩa

-Bánh khọt Bà Hai, đường Trần Đồng (Châu Văn Tiếp cũ), 30.000 VND/9 chiếc bánh

-Bánh khọt Gốc Vú Sữa (14 Nguyễn Trường Tộ). Song điểm trừ của quán bánh khọt danh tiếng này là chỉ bán vào các ngày thứ 7, chủ nhật và các ngày lễ

-Quán bánh khọt 41 (đường Nguyễn Trường Tộ).

-Bánh khọt Cây tre, ngon ngang ngửa Vú sữa, cuối đường Lương Văn Can, giao với đường Phan Chu Trinh

-Lẩu Mũi Đá: về đồ ăn quán cũng như các quán khác, không có gì đặc sắc, nhưng khi ăn tại đây các bạn sẽ được ngắm cảnh biển kèm theo cảm giác gió thổi tung mình, cảm giác xì sụp húp chén nước lẩu lại đây… rất đã.

-Quán Há Cảo Vũng Tàu: chuyên về các món hấp như há cảo, hoành thánh, xá xíu…ngon, to và giá vừa tầm, 30k/khay hấp, ngoài ra bên cạnh có sạp bán sữa, các loại sữa như sữa đậu phộng, đậu nành, đậu xanh, mè đen…cũng rất ngon, lần nào ghé quán tôi cũng sẵn tiện mua về một chai.

-Quán Dê Mạnh: trên đường Trương Công Định, với lẩu dê nổi tiếng, ngoài ra còn có lẩu dê Hưng tại khu đường Tôn Thất Tùng có món vú dê né chấm chao rất ngon.

*Ăn vặt*

Bánh mì chả cá ở đường Ba CuCút lộn xào me Tư Lúa cũng tại đường Ba cuCon đường ăn vặt Tú Xương: bánh bao con chiên, bún thịt nướng, phá lấu, chè chuốiCon đường ăn vặt hẻm 132 Nguyễn Tri Phương: với các món thịt nướng, bánh trứng nướng, trà chanh…nhưng có 1 món rất là lạ miệng đó là bánh tráng trứng, cách chế biến gần giống như bánh tráng nương nhưng món này người ta làm nhân trứng, nấm mèo rất dày, bánh tráng nướng xong vẫn mềm mại, cả vỏ lẫn nhân…giá đồ ăn ở đây rất mềm, chỉ 2k/xiên thịt nướng, 10k/1 bánh trứng…Cũng ngay tại ngã tư Lê Lợi-Nguyễn An Ninh bên phải quán cơm Diễm có quán bánh xèo miền Trung với nước mắm dứa chấm rất lạ miệng. Giá 5k/cái.Cũng đối diện quán Diễm buồi chiều có 1 anh người hoa bán bánh mì Lạp Xưởng tươi độc nhất Vũng Tàu, hình thức giống như bánh hotdog của Mỹ nhưng hương vị rất Trung Hoa, tôi đặc biệt nghiện cải thảo ngâm ăn kèm của anh luôn, các bạn phải thử rồi sẽ biết. Giá 12k/ổ.

*Kem – Cà phê*

Kem Alibaba’s ngay cáp treo Vũng Tàu, giá từ 20.000 VND/ốc quế, 25.000 VND/ly 2 viên có ốc quế, người bán hàng là anh Tây rất đẹp trai.Kem Sài Gòn: 22 Lý Thường Kiệt, quán lâu đời, kem thơm ngon, vừa miệng, giá chấp nhận được.Cà phê Gazebo: seview, trang trí đẹp, nhạc hơi không liên quan tới cảnh (nhạc sàn), nước hơi mắc 50k/phần.Quán Lan Rừng đường Hạ Long, giá trung bình 50.000 – 85.000 VND/món.Cà phê Sea Breeze đường Trần Phú, giá trung bình 50.000 – 85.000 VND/món.Cà phê Mũi Đá ngay bến tàu cánh ngầm, giá từ 20.000 đồng/món.

*ĂN CHƠI:*

Leo ngọn Hải Đăng các bạn nên ăn Yauort quán ở gần đỉnh, Yaourt ngon có tiếng, yaourt tự làm nên khẩu vị vừa ăn, độ chua, lên men vừa phải, sánh mịn thơm mùi sữa, nhiều khi thèm tôi vẫn thường chạy xe một mạch lên đây để ăn cho thỏa chí.

Leo ngọn núi Lớn (núi Vi Ba) thí các bạn có thể hưởng thức đồ ăn từ chân núi cho tới đỉnh núi luôn, đầu tiên phải kể tới bánh dày, xôi nén, chả quế hơ lửa cách chỗ gửi xe cuối cùng ở chân núi, nguồn từ nếp ngon nên bánh dày hay xôi nén đều dẻo ngọt, ai sành ăn sẽ thấy được cái chất ngon từ loại nếp này, không thể không kể tới chả quế hơ lửa khi ăn kèm, phần giò sống (thịt heo xay nhuyễn ngay khi mới cắt tiết và còn ấm móng) được bọc quanh một khối gỗ quế lớn, rồi đem đi hơ lửa cho tới khi phần giò chín thành chả và có màu ngả vàng, khi ăn cắt từng miếng vừa ăn, kẹp chung với bánh dày, bánh dẻo ngọt hòa quyện chả thơm ngon, không lần nào đi qua mà tôi có thể cưỡng lại. Sạp bán nho nhỏ ngay chân núi, đối diện có hàng bán chuối chiên, khoai chiên, sake chiên cũng ngon J.

Tôi sẽ nói sơ về ngọn núi này thôi, nói nữa thành chia sẻ kinh nghiệm về ẩm thực leo núi mất, vẫn ở núi Lớn, từ hàng bánh dày đi thêm 50m sẽ là hàng bán mít núi, mít núi giòn ngọt hơn mít dưới thành phố, gần đó sẽ là hàng bán măng và rau núi, trứng gà ta…

Đi một lúc các bạn sẽ gặp chùa khỉ, trước khi lên chùa ghé ngang đâu đó mua nải chuối lên cho khỉ ăn cũng khá là vui mắt, tuy nhiên đây là thú hoang nên các bạn nhớ giữ khoảng cách và đồ đạc thật kỹ, tránh trường hợp bị khĩ tấn công và giựt đồ.

Đối diện chùa khỉ là quán trái cây, tuy nhiên ghé quan bạn nên gọi trứng gà luộc, trứng gà luộc hồng đào ở đây không chỉ ngon bởi cách luộc trừng mà còn ngon ở muối tiêu, muối tiêu ở đây người ta thêm gia vị nên khi chấm vào cảm giác rất đậm đà nhưng không bị đơ hoăc nhàm chán như chấm muối tiêu không. Và cuối cùng khi lên gần tới đỉnh sẽ là các hoàn quán nước mía, sinh tố bình thường, điều này không có gì phải bàn tới.

Địa điểm tiếp theo nên ghé thăm khi tới Vũng Tàu đó là đi cáp treo lên Hồ Mây, với giá vé 400.000/người bao trọn cả vé vui chơi toàn khu Hồ Mây các bạn có thể dánh tron cả ngày để khám phá hết các trò chơi trên đó, cũng như thăm quan, chụp hình cùng thú vật và đặc biệt là lưu giữ những hình ảnh thật đẹp cùng các cảnh quan thiên nhiên như vườn Hoa Bác Hồ, rừng Thông Caribe, Rừng Hoa Anh Đào, khu nuôi chim Công, .... khu du lịch Hồ Mây còn có các công trình Văn Hóa, Lịch sử như: Lô Cốt thời Pháp, Rada Vi ba, hang đá Belem ... nhưng điểm tập chung nhất là Khu Đền Thờ: Tượng phật Di Lặc cao 30m, La Hán Đường với 18 vị La Hán, Phật tích Động thờ 33 vị Tổ Thiền Tông được xếp hạng Kỷ Lục Guiness tỉnh Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu.

Ngoài địa điểm này các bạn có thể đi tới núi Tao Phùng có tượng Chúa Kito dang tay ôm lấy đất trời, chở che cho Vũng Tàu, các bạn cũng nhớ tới thăm Thích Ca Phật Đài - một quần thể kiến trúc Phật giáo lớn, cũng là một điểm tham quan du lịch và tín ngưỡng nổi tiếng ở thành phố Vũng Tàu. Ngôi chùa nằm trên mạn sườn phía Bắc của Núi Lớn, nổi bật với bức tượng Đức Phật Thích Ca Mâu Ni tọa thiền. Cổng chùa quay về hướng đường Trần Phú. Nếu còn thời gian các bạn có thể đi thăm Bạch Dinh, một kiến trúc từ thời Pháp thuộc, tọa lạc ngay tai Bãi trước Vũng tàu, và đi thăm quần thể 3 đình Thắng Nhất, Thắng Nhì, Thắng Tam mỗi đình chịu trách nhiệm thờ một phần của Cá Ông, nếu may mắn đi vào dịp lễ hội các bạn có thể thấy người ta ghép các mảnh xương từ 3 đình lại và tổ chức nghi lễ trang trọng…

_Đó là một vài chia sẻ kinh nghiệm khi đi du lịch Vũng Tàu tôi rút ra được từ thực tế, hy vọng các bạn có một chuyền đi vui vẻ và an toàn !_

_by Nguyễn Đức Tài @toidi24h_

----------

